# Woodworking Vise



## -Sam- (Sep 24, 2004)

Anybody own this vise?
G9851 Shop Fox Quick Release Vise - 9" Jaw


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I don't own it but it appears to have everything you would need.


----------



## -Sam- (Sep 24, 2004)

It sure does! I was thinking about getting it but not sure yet. It's listed in the new issue of Wood magazine (Issue 163 June/July 2005) as one of the worbench extras. I am combining two bench plans to build my bench and this one looks nice and heavy duty too. I just wish I could get my hands on it to see how it performs. Later...


----------



## -Sam- (Sep 24, 2004)

Anybody have a different woodworking vise that is worth getting? I can't decide which one is worth getting. I looked at Rockler's and will check out others....

Anybody?


----------



## woodshopwilly (Jan 8, 2005)

I bought a 7" from rockler, but I don't think it was the rockler brand. I think they all are pretty much the same, just make sure you ger one with a quick release and pop up bench dog.


----------



## -Sam- (Sep 24, 2004)

Oh most definitely. Thanks woodshopwilly!


----------



## Mortecai (Feb 12, 2005)

I have a similar vise that was on my grandfather and then my father's bench it is now awaiting installation on my bench. It'll hold almost anything. I remember holding my bicycle, golf bag carts, fishing poles and a whole lot of different things needing my parents attention for repairs. They work great!


----------



## -Sam- (Sep 24, 2004)

Thanks for your reply Mortecai!


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Boricua well did you get it. I don't know if this true or not I think Shop Fox and Grizzly might be made from the same company. When I was at the Muncy grizzly location they had both brands in there showroom.


----------



## -Sam- (Sep 24, 2004)

No, actually not yet Glenmore. I was looking at the one from Rockler. I think I might end up getting that one. It's a nice one!


----------



## -Sam- (Sep 24, 2004)

Well, well, well, guess what, I finally received my wood vise today. The vise did not come with directions or anything so I found some tips online on installing one. I read to use lag screws but I was thinking dang, I hope those lag screws could hold such a heavy vise. I don't want the vise to rip out the lag screws from underneath the workbench top from it's own weight God forbid. Oh yeah, just to let you know my bench top is actually a 30" by 80" solid core door. Here is the website of where I bought the plans for my bench and a picture of the bench similar to my mine:

http://plansnow.com/wwrkbnch.html 

So what experience have you had on installing a woodworking vise?

Here is a cool tip I found on installing one:

http://workbenchplans.com/workbench-plans-mount-vise.html


----------



## Jim-Iowa (Sep 3, 2005)

Well not that one.... but it seems to be a dead ringer for the Jet Vise(mines red) I bought at the Woodsmith Store and put on my bench about 4 months ago.
I love that vise, and now that I know I would never buy another vice W/O the quick release feature. 
My Bench is also built on a 30 X solid core door. I did cut it down to 60" though and used carpet tape to apply a sheet of 1/4" hardboard.
By the way Boricua or anyone else for that matter, if your ever in Des Moines the Woodsmith Store is a must see! I unfortunately( for my pocketbook) work about a mile from there and get there every week or so. They do seminars every thursday evening in winter and I`ll be dropping into some.


----------



## -Sam- (Sep 24, 2004)

Wow Jim-Iowa, I didn't know there was a Woodsmith Store in Des Moines. I will have to check that one out someday. Thanks!


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Well what a good deal you got that on Boricua. Glad to hear you finely got it. Got me grizzly green with envy.


----------



## -Sam- (Sep 24, 2004)

Glenmore said:


> Well what a good deal you got that on Boricua. Glad to hear you finely got it. Got me grizzly green with envy.


----------



## -Sam- (Sep 24, 2004)

I'm still trying to decide if I should use lag screws or 4" long flat head machine screws with locknuts like Wood magazine (issue 163) calls for. Hmm...


----------



## Jim-Iowa (Sep 3, 2005)

Boricua said:


> I'm still trying to decide if I should use lag screws or 4" long flat head machine screws with locknuts like the Wood magazine (issue 163) calls for. Hmm...


I am not real happy with the way mine mounted.
The particleboard core in the door does not hold fasteners well.
It`s easy to strip out the hole.
I think if I were doing it again I would mount the vise to a piece of plywood to give more surface area and bolt the vise to that then use more flathead screws in the back of the door. Or maybe put blind nuts in the plywood.
Ideally brass inserts in the door to bolt to or 1" dowels glued in?


----------



## -Sam- (Sep 24, 2004)

You know, that sounds like a great idea Jim-Iowa! Thank you very much!


----------

